
Rome is on the verge of collapse and needs urgent repairs (2015) - wallflower
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/italy/11741933/Rome-is-on-the-verge-of-collapse-and-needs-urgent-repair-leaders-warn.html
======
heifetz
Bring Giuliani's method to the city!

